# No Internet access when update to dhcpcd 6.10.0

## Octarine

I don't need to say that the network access is the most crucial thing when using Gentoo. If you don't have network access, you cannot update or install missing software, you cannot solve problems or find solutions.

Recently, I received a strange mail (via eselect news) saying that in dhcpcd 6.10.0 some "hooks" (I don't know what is it, nor like I care what it is) were "removed", and (as I suspected) after the update Internet access vanished for both PPPoE and WiFi. I tried to copy these "hooks", as was suggested in the mail, but it did not help at all. The only way to fix it was to go back to dhcpcd 6.9.0. 

I think such thoughtless update releases pose a major threat for casual home / work users. I am afraid that eventually dhcpcd 6.9.0 will be removed from the portage tree, so I will not be able to use my favourite distro.

----------

## Buffoon

 *Octarine wrote:*   

> I think such thoughtless update releases pose a major threat for casual home / work users. I am afraid that eventually dhcpcd 6.9.0 will be removed from the portage tree, so I will not be able to use my favourite distro.

 

Yeah, too bad you have to leave Gentoo. But then again, if you cannot do basic troubleshooting and configure software then Gentoo is not for you.

----------

## Octarine

I have been using Gentoo for 7 years and know well configuration settings and kernel tweaking, but I have no idea how to troubleshoot this networking problem. I use Linux as my main OS (!), so I expect it to work once it is configured. Yes, I am bad at networking. Should I give up all my work and start learning it to fix the broken update? I don't know. I had many troubles with Gentoo, but I always knew how to overcome that (broken dependencies, kernels that do not load when misconfigured). Here, I just have no idea why 6.9.0 works, and 6.10.0 (current) do not.

----------

## Buffoon

Run it by hand, in verbose mode. BTW, 6.10.0 works here.

----------

## UberLord

And dhcpcd-6.10.1 is out now which may or may not fix your problem because you've not actually said what your problem is, only that you have one.

You've said that you've copied the no longer installed by default hooks and that's not helped you.

So one of the following must be true

  * You failed to copy the hook correctly.

Here is how

```
cp /usr/share/dhcpcd/hooks/* /lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-hooks
```

Now, if this fixes it, the long term fix is to simpy add wpa_suppliant to the same runlevel as dhcpcd and configure it for your interface.

I'm currently working on a patchset for wpa_supplicant so it can hotplug itself.

  *  You have a problem new in dhcpcd-6.10.0 which testing didn't pick up

Try unmasking dhcpcd-6.10.1 and try that as it fixes two crucial issues introduced in dhcpcd-6.10.0, but as you've not told us what the issue actually is, this is just a shot in the dark.

If you don't know or are unwilling to do that, give me more information so I can fix it!

Start by doing the following in one terminal

```

dhcpcd -k

dhcpcd -dB

```

and copy and paste the resultant output here please.

----------

## Octarine

After all, I risked to update and tried to solve network problems.

It seems that after the previous update to dhcpcd-6.10 WiFi was dropped by unrelated reasons, so it works now correctly under the new version (no hooks were copied). I am sorry for blaming the update, but it was such a perfect timing...

Regarding PPPoE, my configuration (in conf.d/net) was not longer working. I removed enp2s0 's dependency from net.ppp0 in this configuration file, and set up PPPoE using pppoe-setup. Now, I need to launch the connection separately using pppoe-start, what is a little bit less convenient, but, of course, is an OK solution.

----------

## UberLord

 *Octarine wrote:*   

> It seems that after the previous update to dhcpcd-6.10 WiFi was dropped by unrelated reasons, so it works now correctly under the new version (no hooks were copied). I am sorry for blaming the update, but it was such a perfect timing...

 

These things happen, no worries.

Just glad it's working now for you  :Smile: 

----------

